# 2/17/13 Lake Effect Event - West Michigan



## premierlawncare (Dec 23, 2011)

Here are some pics of the recent event...about 4-6"


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice and clean


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice looking combo you got there.. Nice open lot too push too.


----------



## premierlawncare (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## wagonproject (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice looking truck!


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

What type of building or business is that? Looks clean!


----------

